# Help with carp bait



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Reading an article on crap fishing I mean carp fishing :lol: and there is a good recipe for kippers and honey bait balls. I was thinking this would be a fun family activity for Fremont Lake.
The article also says the bait should be threaded onto a hair rig.

What is a hair rig?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Try this article to start...

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/Rig-Section/Carp-Rigs/tie_Hair_Rig_Knotless_Knot.html

This is how the Brits do it.....


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I googled the same article and also a youtube video.
Seems like something that may take a while to perfect. 
What kind of supplies do I need to buy extra?
Just a bait stop then I should have the rest?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I am not the aficionado that some guys are that fish for carp so I guess you should wait to see if any of them chime in. Have you searched the Forum for previous posts on carp fishing rigs, pretty sure I have seen some...


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Once you get the hang of it (5 minutes) you'll be a master. I will confidently say I catch way more carp now than I ever did with a baited hook. Just last week I turned a non believer, by having him reel in all the fish that were passing up his baited hook for my hair rig, same corn on both. Also the carp are generally hooked right in the lip, so it's easier on them.

It helps to have a heavy weight 1-3 ounce so the fish sets the hook when it runs.... On that note, Having a secure rod holder, a loose drag, or the best would be a bait feeder reel so the fish doesn't drag your rod off the bank. I think if you look up "bolt rig" you might find the proper rigging.

Boiles, method mix, chum, doughballs, worms, cereal, and flavored corn. They all work, but corn is cheap easy and carp love it. I boil feed corn (gills won't eat it like canned corn)and flavor it with what ever sounds delicious, anise, vanilla, fish oil, cool aid, etc. Find a likely spot, chum, and catch fish.

I got lucky that Grand River Bait and Tackle in Lansing has an enormous selection of european style carp rigs, that apparently are hard to find elsewhere. Also, I think you could check out Whackerbaits on line. 

Good Luck 

PETE


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Westlakedrive said:


> Reading an article on crap fishing I mean carp fishing :lol: and there is a good recipe for kippers and honey bait balls. I was thinking this would be a fun family activity for Fremont Lake.
> The article also says the bait should be threaded onto a hair rig.
> 
> What is a hair rig?


If you know how to tie a simple Snell you can make a hair they are very simple to make. Go on over to the Carp Angler Group .com or you can stop by the three stores in Michigan that carp fishing gear on hand.

One had already been talked about on here. The little Dipper and Jeff's Bait and Tackle also carry very nice selection. Also these two shop have people on the staff that can get you setup and show you how to make a hair rig and walk you through everything.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Wes,
Send a PM to "alexv" here Alex is the LSCWA Secretary and he has a cottage around here- I have met him at the frEEK and he _swears _it is the best kaRP lake in the state.
He uses unbranded shredded wheat molded on a hook and he nails 'em.
I'm sure you could flavor those up fine - just make sure you have STOUT rod holders, I guess they might snatch your rod, and you are already shy one as it is.
:evilsmile
My offer to DI/SI the area for the lost one is still on BTW.

RAS


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Last year I was dragging a worm on the bottom and hooked into a carp and fought it for a good 20 minutes. Once I finally tired it out I could barely lift it into the boat. Had to go at least 50 pounds. There is definitely some fun to be had fishing Fremont lake carp.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Westlakedrive said:


> Last year I was dragging a worm on the bottom and hooked into a carp and fought it for a good 20 minutes. Once I finally tired it out I could barely lift it into the boat. Had to go at least 50 pounds. There is definitely some fun to be had fishing Fremont lake carp.


If that fish was 50lbs that would have been a new hook and line record for carp in Michigan just and FYI.

did look like this, this is a 50lb fish.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

No I think it was a bit longer and not as fat. It took up the whole bench seat in my 14 footer. 
Is there a good way to get chum out?
If you are fishing from shore and want to but chum out by your bait how do you do it? 
Sling shot maybe but if your using something like corn how could you encase it?


----------

